# Kennel cough -or- Reverse sneezing?



## BabyRosko (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm new to this site, i just got a 11 month old Husky from a puppy mill about 2 weeks ago, and now hes making these weird noises that sound like something is stuck in his throat. I've never heard him do this until this morning, and hes only had about 2 episodes. Would anyone happen to know what he could have? I've been reading some stuff on Kennel cough and Reverse sneezing, and it sounds like it could be either. Thanks!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to DF.

Since he came from a puppy mill 2 weeks ago, it is possible to be KC. Has he been to the vets for a well check? If not, I would definitely have him examined by your vet ASAP. If it is KC he will need medication.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Kennel Cough is a clear COUGH. Just like if you cough- in my experience all kennel cough that I have witnessed was a plain distinctive cough-just like your coughing. Of course sometimes there are gags and pukes from coughing, but you can tell the difference.


----------



## BabyRosko (Aug 28, 2008)

i have had him checked by the vet as soon as i got him, and debated on getting him the kennel cough vaccination, but he had worms and diarrhea, so the vet told me to wait. He has been to the dogpark a few times, so maybe he got something there?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

BabyRosko said:


> i have had him checked by the vet as soon as i got him, and debated on getting him the kennel cough vaccination, but he had worms and diarrhea, so the vet told me to wait. He has been to the dogpark a few times, so maybe he got something there?


He could have picked up KC anywhere, it is airborne, incubation time is 2-14 days. It's debatable whether to give the vaccine or not, I don't. But, then again my dogs are not out with others. After he is over whatever it is you might consider the vaccine. I would research it first. I hope he is better soon.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_kennel_cough.html


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd still have the vet take a look at him. In the mean time, try to minimize his contact with other dogs because he could spread KC if that's what he has. 

If it's reverse sneezing, he'll likely do it his whole life, it kind of sounds like he's having an athsma attack.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I have never figured out why they call it a reverse sneeze but I've had several dogs that do it. It's kinda scary but I know it will stop...eventually.


----------



## Lady_Noir (Aug 26, 2008)

I would have to hear it, but IF it is it reverse sneezing, a good way to help the dog is to rub his throat. That always seems to help my Boston because it happens ALL THE TIME. Especially after she drinks or if she eats too fast.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Does reverse sneezing sound like they are trying to hauk up a loogie? Pebs, my Jack Rat Terror, does this sometimes. Especially when she get very excited or eats/drinks too fast.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

railNtrailcowgrl said:


> Does reverse sneezing sound like they are trying to hauk up a loogie? Pebs, my Jack Rat Terror, does this sometimes. Especially when she get very excited or eats/drinks too fast.


Yeh, kinda...or that they are having an asthma attack, which they aren't. Butch does it sometimes (JRT/Chi mix) and I had another Chi mix who did it quite often...more as she got older. I just talk to him quietly and stroke his chest to calm him down. Don't know if it really does any good but it makes me feel better.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Here's a couple of links describing reverse sneezing. See if this comes close to what you are describing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_sneezing

http://www.thedachshundnetwork.com/revsneez.htm


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, thank you for the links. It gives me a piece of mind that it isn't something more serious!


----------

